# Already have BFP - do I need beta HCG tests as well?



## Molie (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Emily

I tested BFP after our first round of ICSI on the 16th September. Our first scan isn't til Oct 5th (which makes sense as that's exactly 7 weeks in and heart beat can be felt then) but I was reading up on forums and it seems beta HCG blood tests are also used by a lot of women in early pregnancy. I just used a bog standard pee stick with lines originally and have only just twigged what beta HCG tests are!

Is there a reason why my clinic hasn't asked me to do these tests? I'm guessing because I'm technically a 'low' miscarriage risk but I'd like to understand if I should be considering having a series of these tests done pre-scan to put my mind at ease.

I've not had any negative symptoms like bleeding or uterus pains, just a bit of constipation lower tummy cramping which has now gone after the progesterone pessaries finally left my system. On the other hand I've not had huge pregnancy symptoms either except slightly sore boobs and being a bit tired. 

Do you think I should explore having HCG tests or is it overkill?

Cheers

Molie x

PS I think it's great you give your precious time to answer all the questions put to you - it's very much appreciated - thanks on behalf of all of us worried/crazed hormonal ladies


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Thank you!!  

You should be fine with just the urine test you did. If you were having bleeding or other problems, it would make sense to have the blood tests, but as you aren't, it may only give you something to worry about every couple of days. Everythings sounding good at the moment,
Let me know how you get on,
emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Molie (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi - sorry forgot to reply earlier as been manic at work.

Results were great - lovely clear shot of a baked bean sized embryo with a nice neural tube and heartbeat, 7.6mm length. Couldn't believe we could actually see the heart beating at 7 weeks!!! I think this really hit home to DH there's a real living thing inside me as he had a huge grin all over his face.

Was a great feeling - we are so blessed    just need to get through the next few months now...and the excessive tiredness!

Thanks for your advice before.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Excellent news!!!!!


----------

